# Bug iCloud navigateur / Photos



## laure2788 (15 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poster ce sujet pour voir si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré un problème similaire; j'ai fait plusieurs recherches sur internet, sans succès.

J'utilise l'application Photos sur mon ordinateur, dans laquelle je classe toutes mes photos.
Je crée aussi des albums partagés via iCloud. Concernant les photos, je n'ai activé iCloud que pour la gestion des albums partagés (cela évite de saturer trop rapidement l'espace de stockage d'cloud..)

Lorsque j'utilise mon iPhone, dans l'applications Photos, cela me permet par exemple de visualiser ces albums partagés que j'ai pu créer depuis mon ordinateur via iCloud.

Or, quand je me connecte sur mon compte iCloud via le navigateur Web, et que je clique sur Photos, je retrouve de vieilles photos que j'avais supprimé depuis longtemps, et je ne retrouve aucun de mes albums partagés. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne visualise pas ces albums partagés...
Pourtant l'identifiant iCloud est bien identique.

Je précise que j'ai recréé une nouvelle bibliothèque photos sur mon ordinateur l'année dernière et supprimé l'ancienne. Se peut il que ce que j'observe sur le navigateur iCloud corresponde à un ancêtre de l'ancienne bibliothèque?

Je vous remercie pour votre aide, 
Laure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir, 

Question intéressante mais je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses voir tes albums depuis iCloud.com.
Les albums partagés sont à destination d’autres personnes que tu désignes et qui accèdent aux photos par un lien. 
Ces photos sont effectivement sur iCloud, mais hors de ton stockage de base qui ne se trouve pas amputé. 
Voir fiche Apple https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202786
Pour cette raison, je suppose que tu ne peux les voir directement puisque tu ne connais le chemin sans passer par une application (Photos) ou un lien. Ce n’est pas un stockage normal hiérarchisé par tes soins. 
Tu remarqueras que c’est une supposition. Chez moi la photothèque est activée, j’ai donc évidemment accès aux photos des partages mais pas au dossier partagé les regroupant.


----------



## laure2788 (15 Avril 2019)

Bonjour , merci pour votre réponse.
En effet, j'ignorais que les albums partagés n'étaient pas comptabilisés dans mon stockage iCloud, merci pour cette information.
Merci encore !
Bonne soirée à vous,
Laure


----------

